# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua gấp alphastep

## hardfarmer

Theo đánh giá của bác nhatson thì alphastep>HBS, tôi thì gà chẳng hiều gì về điện nên theo ngay. Vậy bác nào có alphastep (cả driver) muốn bán thì alo cho tôi nhé, loại momen cao một chút (6-8Nm thì càng tốt, vì tôi làm máy CNC kim loại).

----------


## Gamo

Oai, bac WW2 kia, dang co may bo day.

Bac WW ban xong hang nho chia em tien quang cao nhe.

----------


## Ga con

Alphastep chỉ có max 4Nm thôi anh.
Cỡ đó thì tương đương AC servo 1kW.

----------


## occutit

Anh ý muốn dùng loại hộp số rồi. 6-8Nm thì dùng alpha 66 N5, nếu bác nào có động cơ loại này mà cần driver thì Pm em. Bác hardfarmer ra giá thấp quá thì ko ai bán đâu. Vì 98 người ta đã báo em 4.5 triệu rồi.

Tiện thể bác Gacon khi nào hết nghiên cứu thì để lại em mấy con động cơ nhé :">  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Em có động cơ với hộp số đây, 2 con ASM 98 với hộp số & 1 ASM 98 ko hộp số. Thiếu mất driver.

Nếu bác thích thì dụ chú Cu Tí hoặc bác WW bán driver đi.

----------


## occutit

Các để lại em con ASM98AC không có hộp số đê bác Gamo :">

----------


## Gamo

Oài, thoải mái, em cũng chỉ cần 1 con để nghiên cứu, mà bác offer giá giùm em nhe  :Wink:  Em ko biết giá

----------


## writewin

theo em nghĩ máy kim loại thì dùng visme bước nhỏ và dupble nut, chứ ko nên tăng công xuất kéo của động cơ ^^, như con máy C ăn kim loại màu của em ( sắt thì mới khắc mỏng mỏng thôi ^^ vì chưa có spin xịn ) đang dùng 3 em alfa 69, buồn buồn thèn bạn nhờ khắc tranh gổ em cho nó kéo lên 6k ( X 6k Z 4k Y 4K) vô tư ko vân đề j hết mà vis me em đang dùng là dupble nut và bước 8 ^^, em còn thừa 1 cây hành trình 40 nè anh ^^ có yêu em gã để mua sửa luôn
cái vi deo khắc gổ tào lao bí đao
 tốc độ chạy anh tự coi và tính số vòng quay nhé ^^



@ Gamo: em thấy con 46 dể thương nhất, em đang còn lẻ cái driver 13, anh để lại cho em con đó cho đủ bộ làm mấy đồ mini cho dể thuơng^^,

----------


## Gamo

Ec... bac tinh mat thia  :Wink: 

Em thay con do xinh xinh ma chi co 1 con ha. De dip khac co con nua em se tang bac  :Wink:

----------


## writewin

chỉ cần 1 con thôi là đủ rồi vì cũng chỉ có đúng 1 con driver, ko bác cho em cái giá của con 98 và 46 này luôn, tính Kg hay tính món cũng dc em ráng có cho đủ bộ sưu tập ^^
với lại mua anh nam mấy bộ combo mini mà chưa có driver hợp, hè hè mấy em side này là hợp nhất

----------


## Nam CNC

trời tưởng con 46 hiếm , để mai lụm cho 1 con limo 46 về mà xài , đầy ra người ta cho mà không thèm lấy hehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thui thui, em cung dang suu tap ma, de co hang moi em se bao bac lien

Bac Nam dep giai: kiem o dau thia, bac chi em voi :x ;x

----------


## nhatson

> trời tưởng con 46 hiếm , để mai lụm cho 1 con limo 46 về mà xài , đầy ra người ta cho mà không thèm lấy hehehe.


có đủ 1 bộ ko ah Nam?

b.r

----------


## writewin

ai za, 5 bộ combo của anh về gắn 66 lên hơi thô mà 46 thì em ko có hè hè, anh đi nhớ mang theo túi 9 gan nhé anh đừng mang túi 3 gan lụm nhiều nhiều cho em với hè hè ^^,

----------


## nhatson

hôm nọ thấy có anh nào bán mấy con be be, chác là as46 trên biên hòa ấy  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ong Trieu day ha bac? Ong ay lam gi co as46

 Mod thong cam em dang dung phone nhe

----------


## nhatson

http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/459...ries-cua-Vexta
em cũng định kiếm 1 bộ check cái feedback thế nào, nhà có 1 bộ mà chạy ac ko dám nghịch  :Smile:  em sợ điện lắm

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ah ah  :Wink:  thank kiu bac

Em cung co may em limo o nha. Em do chi la stepper thuong thoi ma?

----------


## Nam CNC

Chỉ có động cơ thôi tầm 3 con gì đó , thôi thì ngày mai mua hết 100K vậy hehehe. 

           @Nhat Son , không có nguyên bộ chỉ có động cơ thôi à , buồn buồn thì dùng nó như 2 pha thôi , nhưng mấy dòng này rất ngon chạy tốc độ cao thì tuyệt vời ,

----------


## nhatson

ok, anh Nam hốt đi, để em 1 con, drive em kiếm sau vậy  :Smile: 

thanks anh
b.r

----------


## occutit

Em thâu mua động cơ alpha step đây  :Smile: ) :Frown:

----------


## writewin

vậy là xong 2 con rồi đó anh, anh Nhất Sơn 1 con em 1 con , còn 1 con ^^ coi gamo co ham ko ^^

----------


## Gamo

Da em lay luon nhe bac Nam dep giai ;D

----------


## vanquy

ai cần tôi chỉ cho tới bãi mua 2 con anphastep to chà bá luôn

----------


## occutit

ở đâu vậy bác. To chà bá là sao hè ?

----------


## Gamo

chắc là bị chú RCBT xốp rồi  :Wink:  

em mới bóp cổ thằng bạn lấy được mấy con alpha step, để có gì tối nay khoe hàng

----------


## Gamo

Có 3 con ASM 46, có gì bác WW vào SG, em tặng bác 1 con. Bác Nhất Sơn đi đâu trên Q1 thì nhắn em nhé, em tặng bác luôn

Bao giờ các bác mua xong mấy con Limo của lão Nam thì tặng lại em là được  :Cool:

----------


## writewin

em dạo này khá bận chắc ko vào sài gòn để nhận dc rồi, chắc chờ limo của anh nam, hè hè, cám ơn bác,

----------


## Gamo

Ui mung wa  :Wink: 

Ua, ma cung to mo ti. Con Limo khac con ASM cho nao 

Ps: em dung dt nhe nen ko go dau dc

----------


## writewin

nếu anh có lòng thì gọi bưu tá tín thành đên nhận tại nhà giúp em là em cám ơn anh nhiều, ^^

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thui bao giờ bác vô SG đi, em hứa sẽ giữ cho bác. Con đó ko được đẹp lắm, bác ship về nhà rồi mất công bác chửi rủa em làm bác tốn tiền shipping nữa  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe, thui bao giờ bác vô SG đi, em hứa sẽ giữ cho bác. Con đó ko được đẹp lắm, bác ship về nhà rồi mất công bác chửi rủa em làm bác tốn tiền shipping nữa


10 hôm nữa em bay ĐN, tình nguyện làm giao liên, nếu cần các bác cứ ới e nhé!

----------


## writewin

he he đa tạ đa tạ ^^, anh ga mờ có j gởi cho anh pe pe gát giúp em tí nhé ^^, đa tạ đa tạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tốt quá, bác pe pe gát pm em số dt giùm nhe

----------


## ppgas

> Hehe, tốt quá, bác pe pe gát pm em số dt giùm nhe


Đã mật!  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Đã nhận, cuối tuần em sẽ ghé nhà đại da tham quan chiến trường Cnc & gửi bác quà cho bác WW luôn  :Wink:

----------


## ppgas

> Đã nhận, cuối tuần em sẽ ghé nhà đại da tham quan chiến trường Cnc & gửi bác quà cho bác WW luôn


Bác đừng đến! Muối ... lắm! Xưởng 2m2 dưới gầm cầu thang không đủ chỗ ngồi. Hơn nữa cuối tuần này e đi cv ở Đà Lạt. 
A lô qua đt, gặp làm li cafe (thứ 6 tuần sau), nếu nhìn mặt đủ tin tưởng bác chọn gửi vàng :Smile: . Vậy nhé, loãng chủ đề của bác nông dân rồi kìa. Xin lỗi bác, hardfarmer!

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ok, sorry bac farmer.

Bác WW: vậy có gì tuần sau em gửi bác pe pe gát nhé. Coi như là em đã chọn mặt rồi, còn vàng mà có mất thì bác cứ xử cha đó nhe  :Wink:

----------


## hardfarmer

Topic cần mua alphastep mà chả thấy bác nào báo giá, chỉ thấy các bác khen nhau là sao nhỉ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sorry bác, bọn em sơ ý tám trong thread của bác.

Em có 3 loại alpha step motor nhưng ko có driver: 46, 66, 98. Em sẽ PM bác giá gọi là chia sẻ cho anh em trong diễn đàn.

Tuy nhiên tốt nhất là bác mua nguyên bộ của bác WW. Giá thì trong thread có http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/760...step-911-va-98

Hoặc bác có thể mua từ chú RCBT http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/906...otor-alfa-step

Tuy nhiên em khuyên là bác phải mua nguyên bộ vì ko có driver thì ko dùng được.

----------


## writewin

em đang còn 3 bộ 66aa đúng driver 24aa , giá hiện tại là 3m 1 bộ, hốt nhanh đi anh, xong mấy cái máy em dùng full alfa lúc đó mới biết khả năng em nó thế nào cũng muộn rồi ^^

----------


## hardfarmer

> Hehe, sorry bác, bọn em sơ ý tám trong thread của bác.
> 
> Em có 3 loại alpha step motor nhưng ko có driver: 46, 66, 98. Em sẽ PM bác giá gọi là chia sẻ cho anh em trong diễn đàn.
> 
> Tuy nhiên tốt nhất là bác mua nguyên bộ của bác WW. Giá thì trong thread có http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/760...step-911-va-98
> 
> Hoặc bác có thể mua từ chú RCBT http://cncprovn.com/@rum/threads/906...otor-alfa-step
> 
> Tuy nhiên em khuyên là bác phải mua nguyên bộ vì ko có driver thì ko dùng được.


Cảm ơn bác nhé, bác ww đã bán rồi bác ơi.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhật Sơn có 2 hay 3 bộ anpha step vexta ASM9AC + driver

----------


## hitoshi88

Sao các bác ko dùng servo hybird ? Tưong đương anpha mà có gì hư dễ thah thế

----------


## hardfarmer

> Sao các bác ko dùng servo hybird ? Tưong đương anpha mà có gì hư dễ thah thế


Vâng, tôi cũng định thế nhưng các chuyên gia khuyên nên dùng anphastep, bác nhatson có topic tháo HBS ra thì bảo encorder làm bằng phim, dễ cong. 
Với lại nhập từ TQ về không biết có được không, giá nhập từ TQ là 3tr7 bộ HBS 8Nm bác ạ.

----------


## occutit

Servo Hybird thì em ko biết chứ Hybrid thì em có thể nhập được và giá khá tốt. Em thấy nó torque mạnh hơn alpha ở tốc độ thấp nhiều. Nhưng lên tầm 1000 vòng thì mấy em mặt bích 60 cho em 86HS40 ngửi khói (em chỉ xem biểu đồ chứ chưa dùng thử). Trước tính bợ mấy em về mà được khuyên dùng alpha nên thôi. 

Alpha hỏng khó thay thế lắm hả bác, em tưởng kiếm đúng đồ gắn vào là xong thôi chứ?

Bác Hardfarmer nhập được motor giá đó thì khá rẻ rồi. 3.7 triệu :X :X

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Nhật Sơn có 2 hay 3 bộ anpha step vexta ASM69AC + driver


Mình không thấy nút "sửa bài"!

Đính chính: *ASM69AC*

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng, tôi cũng định thế nhưng các chuyên gia khuyên nên dùng anphastep, bác nhatson có topic tháo HBS ra thì bảo encorder làm bằng phim, dễ cong. 
> Với lại nhập từ TQ về không biết có được không, giá nhập từ TQ là 3tr7 bộ HBS 8Nm bác ạ.


cái nào giá tốt thì xài thôi ah

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

> Servo Hybird thì em ko biết chứ Hybrid thì em có thể nhập được và giá khá tốt. Em thấy nó torque mạnh hơn alpha ở tốc độ thấp nhiều. Nhưng lên tầm 1000 vòng thì mấy em mặt bích 60 cho em 86HS40 ngửi khói (em chỉ xem biểu đồ chứ chưa dùng thử). Trước tính bợ mấy em về mà được khuyên dùng alpha nên thôi. 
> 
> Alpha hỏng khó thay thế lắm hả bác, em tưởng kiếm đúng đồ gắn vào là xong thôi chứ?
> 
> Bác Hardfarmer nhập được motor giá đó thì khá rẻ rồi. 3.7 triệu :X :X


Cả motor + driver bác ạ. HBS86H+86HBM80-01-1000, giá bên đó khoảng 900 tệ.

----------


## occutit

Mấy bữa trước em có thấy và hỏi thì nó bảo do cửa hàng mới mở nên bán giá rẻ không có lợi nhuận.  Vấn đề chơi với mấy bợn Tàu này kiểu như đi đêm có ngày gặp ma lắm. Của rẻ thường là không ngon nên em cũng không dám thử.

----------


## Gamo

Ủa bác Farmer chơi dàn khủng thế nào mà phải xài tới 98 vậy?

Em chơi máy mini thì chỉ cần mấy con stepper mini + TB6560 là cuộc đời thấy đẹp rồi

Em thấy con 66 cũng khá ok. Có gì bác dụ cha WW hạ giá 50% chẳng hạn rồi xốp quách cho nó khỏe
Theo một số chiến hữu khác nói thì 2 cha Nhất Sơn & Cu Tí cũng có mấy bộ motor ngon á.

----------


## nhatson

giá china thấp 1 phần là do hàng 1 đi sẽ ko trở về, 
cứ phải thử 1 2 3 nhà cung cấp, giá cả các loại, xem thế nào
alphastep cũng có thể hư hỏng, việc sửa chữa cũng khó khăn, HB servo cũng vậy

b.r

----------


## occutit

Hàng nó bán đa phần là bán cho thị trường trong nước ( trên taobao ) nên vẫn có bảo hành đàng hoàng. Do mình ở VN nên mua 1 đi không trở lại. Lúc bán thì nó vẫn ko biết người mua là người Việt Nam mà. Nhưng giá rẻ thường là không ngon  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## writewin

@ nông dân chăm chỉ:98 thì em còn 3 bộ 66 em cũng còn hơn 3 bộ 98 thì giá 4m 1 bộ, 66 thì 3tr 1 bộ mua đủ combo 3 bộ thì em free ship phương trang hoặc tín thành, 98 để ngày mai xem gạch đá thế nào nếu ko xác nhận mà anh lại cần thì call em ^^ thứ 2 em chuyển ra luôn

em nghĩ 66 hoặc 69 dư sức làm máy kim loại mini rồi anh ah,

----------


## hardfarmer

> @ nông dân chăm chỉ:98 thì em còn 3 bộ 66 em cũng còn hơn 3 bộ 98 thì giá 4m 1 bộ, 66 thì 3tr 1 bộ mua đủ combo 3 bộ thì em free ship phương trang hoặc tín thành, 98 để ngày mai xem gạch đá thế nào nếu ko xác nhận mà anh lại cần thì call em ^^ thứ 2 em chuyển ra luôn
> 
> em nghĩ 66 hoặc 69 dư sức làm máy kim loại mini rồi anh ah,


OK bác, bác show lên diễn đàn mấy bộ đựoc không? Tôi cần 3 bộ, à mà các bác cũng cho hỏi luôn, so sánh 98 với 911 thì giống và khác nhau thế nào bác ơi.

----------


## writewin

tình hình chăc bể ^^

gởi bác cái hình và vi deo test em nó ^^, coi và hiểu nhé ^^, driver đang đặt ở mức vi bước 1000 ^^ 

http://s1186.photobucket.com/user/wr...tml?sort=3&o=2

cả đám em nó



và cái video, nếu với thông số set bên trên thì vis me đang dùng là visme bước 5






98 với 911 thì 911 khỏe hơn , chủ yếu là tốc độ trên 1000 vòng / 1p momen của 911 mất ít hơn so với 98 nếu ko muốn nói 911 khỏe gấp đôi 98 ở vận tốc 1000 vòng, mà anh có ý định để máy kim loại chạy tốc độ là 1000vong/p ah ^^, con máy C em cứ đong 66 với 69 cũng chạy phè phè

----------


## occutit

Đâu mà gấp đôi dữ vậy anh Thắng. Gấp rưỡi thôi à.

----------


## hardfarmer

Ôi trời, giờ chả biết thế nào mà lựa chọn. Có bác bán 3 bộ AC Servo Yaskawa 400w  11tr, tôi thì chả biết loại nào hay hơn, giá thì tương đương nhau. Xin ý kiến các bác.

----------


## nhatson

to hadfarmer
máy anh diy kết cấu thế nào?
dự định cho công việc gì?

nếu máy mini
nếu phay khối, chạy chậm, fly cut cần torque > step or step close loop




nếu diêu khắc, gia công 3d dao mỏng, > cần tốc độ cao > servo 







máy to , nặng vài tấn > ac servo thẳng tiến

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

> to hadfarmer
> máy anh diy kết cấu thế nào?
> dự định cho công việc gì?
> 
> nếu máy mini
> nếu phay khối, chạy chậm, fly cut cần torque > step or step close loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Báo cáo với các bác là thế này: tôi mua được bộ XY tháo từ máy Sodick, rất nặng (khoảng 300kg), hành trình 200x300. Tôi chế thêm cái bệ máy 100kg nữa, công thêm bộ Z (chưa có động cơ) của bác namcnc 27kg, dự định phay kim loại. Liệu loại đấy nên có nên dùng AC Servo 400W không hay dùng alphastep? Giá thì alphastep và AC Servo cũng ngang ngang nhau( AC Servo là 11tr/3 bộ)

----------


## nhatson

spindle cao tốc, an mỏng > chạy nhanh > servo

spindle tốc độ thấp, dùng dao to, fly cut > step/ step closed loop


step> dùng ngay, ko cần kiến thức nhiều
servo> dây nhợ, setting, ko wen khá mất thời gian, công sức


b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

So sánh cho bác nông dân dễ hiểu.

      --- Do phay kim loại, em dám chắc với bác không thể nào 1 cái máy DIY có khả năng feed rate hơn 2000 mm/1min , nếu bước ren cho 3 trục là 5mm thì tốc độ dẫn động của động cơ là 400rpm.

      - Lấy tốc độ là 400rpm làm chuẩn.
      * Cả AC servo và anpha step có hồi tiếp nên khả năng mất bước được loại trừ.
      * Ở tốc độ 400rpm , gia tốc của cả 2 có thể set 1000mm/s2 thì việc gia công hình tròn hay việc đảo chiều là cực mượt nên không phân biệt được ưu điểm ai vượt trội. ( nếu gia tốc chậm thì vết dao để lại bác sẽ thấy rõ điểm đảo chiều là đâu mặc dù dùng tay rờ vẫn rất láng )
      * Nếu so về sức mạnh moment ( do gia công kim loại nên chuộng sức mạnh)
      ---- AC servo là động cơ 3 pha đồng bộ nên giữ được trọn vẹn momnet trong dải tốc độ của nó , và con 400w là 1.2 N.m
      ---- Anpha step  thì mất dần momnet khi tốc độ quay lên cao , nhưng ở 400rpm thì em nó không suy xiển gì cả ( cứ xem biểu đồ ) , con ASM98 thì đạt 3N.m ( hơn 2.5 lần con 400W).
      ---- Theo em hiểu thì Vexta chỉ sản xuất tới dòng 911 là lớn nhất hay sao đó nên cần em khủng hơn là không có, do đó bác Nhat Son có lí khi nói máy nào nặng vài tấn thì cứ chơi AC servo ... hehehe.
       * xét về độ hunting ( độ rung động khi đứng yên ) thì AC servo luôn bị yếu điểm ở đây , nhất là các dòng đời cũ thì càng hunting hơn , còn em step thì yên lặng như tờ khi đứng yên.

          ---kết luận theo ý kiến chủ quan, phù hợp với cái máy kim loại của bác thì anpha step hơn hẳn con AC servo 400W kia.


         Hiểu biết ít ỏi ( chưa chắc đúng ) nên em nhận xét như trên, ý kiến cuối cùng là của bác nông dân thôi . Còn thêm 1 nhận xét ngoài lề, ngoài ưu điểm khuyết điểm , giá tiền thì bác nên nhắm vào người bán hàng, ông nào uy tín , nhiệt tình và có trách nhiệm thì mình chơi vì ngoài mua bán thì mình còn thêm 1 mối quan hệ bạn bè, giúp nhau kiến thức, hỗ trợ tùm lum hết hehehe

----------

occutit, writewin

----------


## nhatson

http://www.tormach.com/uploads/300/T...0214A-pdf.html

lăn tăn thì đọc tài liệu này sẽ bớt lăn tăn step/servo
em thik đồ của hoa kỳ vì lúc nào cũng có sheet, có graph để chứng minh lựa chọn của mình là đúng
b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## writewin

bổ xung thêm tí ưu điểm của con alfa cho nhưng dòng máy chạy dưới 1k vòng

trên driver có 2 núm xoay 1 là curren 2 là Vfill

curren thì đơn giản đây là múm chĩnh dòng qua mô tơ càng cao thì càng mạnh và nóng còn cảm thấy ko cần dùng hết công lực thì chọn ít lại để đở tốn điện và nhiệt ^^

còn Vfilll thì hay hơn đó là nếu máy cần độ hồi tiếp nhanh nhất VD X đão chiều Z điêu khắc đổi chiều liên tục nói chung nhưng ứng dụng cần sự phản hồi của mo tơ ở mức độ cao thì chĩnh về mức 1 thì ko còn lăn tăn nhưng làm như thế thì yêu cầu bộ cơ khí phải vững để khỏi bị rung ah còn nếu như máy cần độ êm mược khi đảo chiều thì ^^ lên F, đảm bảo mược như da em bé ^^

----------


## nhatson

After all the data was analyzed, the two leading solutions were 1) Leadshine fully digital bipolar driver 2) Leadshine 
analog 3 phase driver. While 3 phase motors are naturally smoother operating than bipolar motors, the Leadshine 
digital bipolar drive incorporates smoothing and anti-resonance algorithms which make a bipolar drive almost 
vibration-free at very low speed. At speeds below 10 inches per minute it appeared to be a superior solution. The 
problem was that the fall-off of torque at higher speeds was far more dramatic on the digital drive than it was on an 
analog drive. Our machine designs intentionally limit top speed to something below the point where torque 
approaches the necessary levels, leaving a safety zone of surplus torque capacity. If we used the digital driver, that 
safety zone would be smaller than we like to see. This is important because, once the surplus torque goes to zero, the 
machine runs the risk of actually losing step positions. Understanding that a quiet running motor is nice, but any risk 
of losing positing is a machining failure, we decided the 3 phase driver would be a superior solution

em copy 1 đoạn trong tài liệu của tormach, hãng đã làm hơn 1000 test cho dòng sp thứ 3, 
cuối cùng chiến thắng là dòng DM 2 phase của leadshine và dòng 3 phase analog của leadhine
prolem của dòng DM là torque ở tốc độ cao kém, còn smooth thì vô đich

dòng DM của leadhine vượt qua alphastep AS, dòng AR em chưa thử ko dám phán

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://machinedesign.com/motorsdrive...l-applications
một bài viết lựa chọn step/servo




b.r

----------


## Gamo

> bổ xung thêm tí ưu điểm của con alfa cho nhưng dòng máy chạy dưới 1k vòng
> 
> trên driver có 2 núm xoay 1 là curren 2 là Vfill
> 
> curren thì đơn giản đây là múm chĩnh dòng qua mô tơ càng cao thì càng mạnh và nóng còn cảm thấy ko cần dùng hết công lực thì chọn ít lại để đở tốn điện và nhiệt ^^
> 
> còn Vfilll thì hay hơn đó là nếu máy cần độ hồi tiếp nhanh nhất VD X đão chiều Z điêu khắc đổi chiều liên tục nói chung nhưng ứng dụng cần sự phản hồi của mo tơ ở mức độ cao thì chĩnh về mức 1 thì ko còn lăn tăn nhưng làm như thế thì yêu cầu bộ cơ khí phải vững để khỏi bị rung ah còn nếu như máy cần độ êm mược khi đảo chiều thì ^^ lên F, đảm bảo mược như da em bé ^^


Ah, tức là V-Fill dùng để chỉnh hiệu điện thế?

----------


## Gamo

> After all the data was analyzed, the two leading solutions were 1) Leadshine fully digital bipolar driver 2) Leadshine 
> analog 3 phase driver. While 3 phase motors are naturally smoother operating than bipolar motors, the Leadshine 
> digital bipolar drive incorporates smoothing and anti-resonance algorithms which make a bipolar drive almost 
> vibration-free at very low speed. At speeds below 10 inches per minute it appeared to be a superior solution. The 
> problem was that the fall-off of torque at higher speeds was far more dramatic on the digital drive than it was on an 
> analog drive. Our machine designs intentionally limit top speed to something below the point where torque 
> approaches the necessary levels, leaving a safety zone of surplus torque capacity. If we used the digital driver, that 
> safety zone would be smaller than we like to see. This is important because, once the surplus torque goes to zero, the 
> machine runs the risk of actually losing step positions. Understanding that a quiet running motor is nice, but any risk 
> ...


Bác Nhất Sơn đã nghiên cứu xong DM driver chưa? Post lên show hàng cho bà con xem với :x

----------


## nhatson

> Ah, tức là V-Fill dùng để chỉnh hiệu điện thế?


V> em nghĩ là velocity ko phải voltage ah, dùng V fll sẽ làm trể, như trễ trong servo

b.r

----------


## nhatson

Digital step drive
em có 3 tài liệu gối đau
fpga
http://2007.iccas.org/submission/pap...0on%20FPGA.pdf

dsp ti 2808
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spraau7/spraau7.pdf

dspic 30
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...otes/1307A.pdf

em vẫn chưa muốn thử, lí do là digital thì phải PI turning, manual turning thì mất tinh dễ sử dụng 
auto turning thì em chưa đủ khả năng, DM của leadshine dùng motor lung tung là ko ổn đâu ah, mặc dùng có thể auto turning

em đi theo japan, dùng MCU 32bit + analog dirve > nâng cấp closeloop như alphaste ( alphastep dong AS vần dùng analog drive và MCU 32bit hitachi) hoặc nâng cấp chạy mạng hoặc motion control build in 
nên em đang săn lùng alphastep chạy DC để check 

mẫu thử của em, stm32+cpld, cpld kiểm soát động cơ , stm32 > closeloop hoặc build in motion control

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, co con AS 46 kha dep de danh tang bac (con xau hon cho bac WW) nhung ma nha bac xa wa. Bac co bao gio len khu vuc q1 ko?

----------


## nhatson

thanks anh, em còn đang kím cái drive nữa 
b.r

----------


## Gamo

éc... cái đó chỉ có nước là dụ ông WW bán rẻ thôi  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

ko cần khổ vậy đâu ah, em đâu cần gấp, có nghịch một ngảy là lại bay vào thùng carton thôi ah

b.r

----------


## writewin

mấy bộ driver này ngoài sài gòn nhiều mà ^^, chắc anh Phúc còn nhiều, về mấy con này thì anh Phúc là sư phụ em rồi ^^, ko dám qua mặt anh ấy ^^ 
ai chứ anh Nhất Sơn ko thích chứ mở miệng là có ng cho mượn đề nghiên cứu trong vòng sáng mai ngay, hồi mới dùng step khâm phục nhất là driver của anh NS ^^, h còn 2 bộ to đùng đùng của anh NS dc anh Namcnc cho để ngâm cứu hồi thời gian đầu nè, he èh

----------


## nhatson

> mấy bộ driver này ngoài sài gòn nhiều mà ^^, chắc anh Phúc còn nhiều, về mấy con này thì anh Phúc là sư phụ em rồi ^^, ko dám qua mặt anh ấy ^^ 
> ai chứ anh Nhất Sơn ko thích chứ mở miệng là có ng cho mượn đề nghiên cứu trong vòng sáng mai ngay, hồi mới dùng step khâm phục nhất là driver của anh NS ^^, h còn 2 bộ to đùng đùng của anh NS dc anh Namcnc cho để ngâm cứu hồi thời gian đầu nè, he èh


ngày xưa em chơi hản mạch mạ kim loại màu vàng nhé, giờ ko dám chơi nữa  :Frown: 
em cũng còn 2 cái mẫu đó để làm kỉ niệm

b.r

----------


## hardfarmer

Cảm ơn bác Nam, vậy em quyết alphastep. Có lẽ em sẽ lấy của bác Phúc bộ 911 nhỉ, vì 4tr4/bộ mà momen được 4Nm > 3Nm.


> So sánh cho bác nông dân dễ hiểu.
> 
>       --- Do phay kim loại, em dám chắc với bác không thể nào 1 cái máy DIY có khả năng feed rate hơn 2000 mm/1min , nếu bước ren cho 3 trục là 5mm thì tốc độ dẫn động của động cơ là 400rpm.
> 
>       - Lấy tốc độ là 400rpm làm chuẩn.
>       * Cả AC servo và anpha step có hồi tiếp nên khả năng mất bước được loại trừ.
>       * Ở tốc độ 400rpm , gia tốc của cả 2 có thể set 1000mm/s2 thì việc gia công hình tròn hay việc đảo chiều là cực mượt nên không phân biệt được ưu điểm ai vượt trội. ( nếu gia tốc chậm thì vết dao để lại bác sẽ thấy rõ điểm đảo chiều là đâu mặc dù dùng tay rờ vẫn rất láng )
>       * Nếu so về sức mạnh moment ( do gia công kim loại nên chuộng sức mạnh)
>       ---- AC servo là động cơ 3 pha đồng bộ nên giữ được trọn vẹn momnet trong dải tốc độ của nó , và con 400w là 1.2 N.m
> ...

----------


## writewin

@ anh ns: kim loại màu vàng là kl j vậy anh, em còn đống cpu thời thượng cổ, nếu là kl vàng em nghĩ thì để em nghịc phân kim, hehe


@nông dân: đúng đó anh nếu anh ở trong HCM thì mua của anh PHúc là hợp lý nhất ah, còn chọn 911 với 98 hay 66 & 69  thì 911 hơi dưk thừa công lực với con máy diy đó ,

----------


## occutit

Nhớ lấy đúng driver 20A-C nhé.

----------


## NADATA

điện thoại tân: 0901326090
email:duytan87spkt@gmail.com

----------

